
How to minimize dependence on Google while using Android - oscario
Not happy with neither Google&#x27;s nor Apple&#x27;s business practices.  Mail,Youtube, Maps, Calendar, Playstore, Translate, Gboard, Photos and so on. It is scary to be so much dependent on Google products (and give away personal data)<p>Any decent set of alternatives?
======
BinaryBuddha
This might be useful:

[https://impossiblehq.com/complete-guide-leaving-
google/](https://impossiblehq.com/complete-guide-leaving-google/)

